# Nikon D4 Specs Revealed? 1D X Has Competition.



## gmrza (Dec 11, 2011)

Over at Nikonrumors.com there is now a rumoured spec list for the DX:

http://nikonrumors.com/2011/12/11/nikon-d4-specs-16-2mp-11-fps-102400-native-iso-xqd-memory-card.aspx/

The list generally seems to look plausible (copy and paste from Nikonrumors post linked above):


16.2 MP
11 fps
100-102,400 native ISO range, expandable to 50 and 204,800
CF + XQD memory card slots! That's right, the Nikon D4 will have the new Compact Flash XQD memory card slot.
Compatible with the new Nikon WT-5 wireless transmitter
Integrated Ethernet in the camera
Face detection/recognition function that will be working in the viewfinder (maybe some type of a hybrid viewfinder? Nikon had several related patents)
Improved video, I have no other details on that but my guess is 1080p/30/25/24 and 720p/60/30/25/24 similar to the Nikon D800
Uncompressed video out through the HDMI port
Ability to assign the two buttons on the front of the camera to smooth aperture control during video recording
Improved 51 AF points
AF detection range will go down to EV-2.0 (the D3s went to EV -1)
Autofocus system: 9 cross-type sensors that are operational up to f/8

Winners over the 1Dx seem to be one more stop of native ISO range (102400) and autofocus to f/8. Fps and resolution are really a wash between the two.

In interesting question in my mind is whether having XQD would give first mover advantage or disadvantage. Firstly, the cards are not on the market, and secondly their reliability and performance is as-ye unknown. - Sounds a bit risky for a flagship product.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 11, 2011)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/12/nikon-d4-specs-revealed-1d-x-has-competition/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/12/nikon-d4-specs-revealed-1d-x-has-competition/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/12/nikon-d4-specs-revealed-1d-x-has-competition/"></a></div>
<p><strong>*DISCLAIMER

</strong><em>Yes, this is Canon Rumors, but a new D4 probably matters to a lot people that require cameras like the D4 and 1D X.</em></p>
<p><strong>The 1D X to have competition soon?

</strong>Nikon Rumors has posted specs of an upcoming D4. They claim it’ll be announced before CES/PMA in January. The 1D X is no longer alone.</p>
<p>Don’t expect a quick to market product, I’m not sure you can even buy XQD cards yet!</p>
<ul>
<li>16.2 MP</li>
<li>11 fps</li>
<li>100-102,400 native ISO range, expandable to 50 and 204,800</li>
<li>CF + XQD memory card slots! That’s right, the Nikon D4 will have the new Compact Flash XQD memory card slot.</li>
<li>Compatible with the new Nikon WT-5 wireless transmitter</li>
<li>Integrated Ethernet in the camera</li>
<li>Face detection/recognition function that will be working in the viewfinder (maybe some type of a hybrid viewfinder? Nikon had several related patents)</li>
<li>Improved video, I have no other details on that but my guess is 1080p/30/25/24 and 720p/60/30/25/24 similar to the Nikon D800</li>
<li>Uncompressed video out through the HDMI port</li>
<li>Ability to assign the two buttons on the front of the camera to smooth aperture control during video recording</li>
<li>Improved 51 AF points</li>
<li>AF detection range will go down to EV-2.0 (the D3s went to EV -1)</li>
<li>Autofocus system: 9 cross-type sensors that are operational up to f/8</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Source: <a href="http://nikonrumors.com/2011/12/11/nikon-d4-specs-16-2mp-11-fps-102400-native-iso-xqd-memory-card.aspx/">Nikon Rumors</a>Ã‚Â </strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Haydn1971 (Dec 11, 2011)

Caught that on NR - sounds a bit of a fanboy mashup of the D3 & 1DX


----------



## alipaulphotography (Dec 11, 2011)

A direct 1DX competitor. 
So nikon are going for:-
D4 - Low MP, big FPS, High ISO
D800 - High MP, low FPS, average ISO.

So the 5DMKIII will be high MP to compete?


----------



## traveller (Dec 11, 2011)

If this rumour did turn out to be true, it'd make you wonder if Canon and Nikon had signed a cooperation agreement. Apparently, quite a lot of that goes on in Japan anyway...


----------



## t.linn (Dec 11, 2011)

The focus points working down to f/8 caught my eye and lead me to believe this is fake. That's one of the few gripes about the 1DX. Seems highly unlikely that Nikon just happens to add 9 of them as Canon eliminates this capability.


----------



## dr croubie (Dec 11, 2011)

When the 1DX dropped, a quote from Canon was something along the lines of "we listened to a lot of pros and what they wanted from a camera", ie, things like the Ethernet port.
I wouldn't be surprised if Nikon listened to a lot of the same pros and put their own Ethernet port in, it's waay too soon for them to have just hacked it in since the 1DX was announced.

But I still call this a mashup of 1DX and D3s-improved wishlist...


----------



## tt (Dec 11, 2011)

As a 1DX competitor - are we likely going to see a launch pre- Olympics, March-May time?


----------



## UngerPhotography (Dec 11, 2011)

t.linn said:


> The focus points working down to f/8 caught my eye and lead me to believe this is fake. That's one of the few gripes about the 1DX. Seems highly unlikely that Nikon just happens to add 9 of them as Canon eliminates this capability.



This and the one stop higher native ISO caught my eye.


----------



## justicend (Dec 11, 2011)

Nothing hit me more than the HDMI output, lot of videographers and indie filmmakers were crying for clean HDMI output. This is going to make the huge difference in the video department.


----------



## gmrza (Dec 11, 2011)

dr croubie said:


> When the 1DX dropped, a quote from Canon was something along the lines of "we listened to a lot of pros and what they wanted from a camera", ie, things like the Ethernet port.
> I wouldn't be surprised if Nikon listened to a lot of the same pros and put their own Ethernet port in, it's waay too soon for them to have just hacked it in since the 1DX was announced.
> 
> But I still call this a mashup of 1DX and D3s-improved wishlist...



My understanding was the gigabit ethernet was prettty much becoming a must-have for Canon and Nikon for the Olympics. Both Canon and Nikon need to have cameras with Ethernet in production by then.


----------



## blarygake (Dec 11, 2011)

One thing is for certain... 
It will have nicer looking noise than the 1D-X

Japanese companies have been really complacent in recent years. Canon and Nintendo are the worst offenders, I think.

I STILL LOVE MY 5DII, THOUGH!


----------



## gmrza (Dec 12, 2011)

dilbert said:


> Yup, I can believe it. Lots of cameras wired up directly to people's laptops that have empty 500GB drives in them. No messing about with storage cards.


Actually straight to edit suites and news desks. That means that editorial staff will have the shots straight off the camera. I presume that media (press etc.) will be wanting Ethernet from the locations where their shooters are through to the media suites so that reporters and editorial staff have the images immediately. At an event such as the Olympics, you will have a complete stadium LAN infrastructure, so you are not limited by the length of a CAT5/CAT6 trunk+flylead. I presume each media organisation will get its own VLAN. If VLAN membership is by MAC address, that means that, for instance, if I am a Reuters shooter, and the MAC address of my camera is recorded as being part of the Reuters VLAN, that means that I can just plug in anywhere there is a LAN point and have my photos immediately going back to my editorial suite.

Cisco will be making some big bucks out of the network infrastructure for the London Olympics!

[/quote]


----------



## JR (Dec 12, 2011)

Well now its getting interesting. While this shows the 1DX is bang on overall on its spec for that market segment, it is unfortunate at least on paper for now that Nikon might keep their low light king title with a full stop higher in native ISO. Of course until we see raw file we wont know for sure, but the D4 might end up with a small edge over the 1DX when it come to low light...

This also help clarify the roadmap for the 5D III hopefully?!?


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 12, 2011)

at such high iso i doubt there will be a whole lot of difference between the 2 to be honest, I would not expect great things from iso 100,000. I think we might see usability of images hit the ceiling in the 25k range
but noise tollerance is such a subjective thing as has been previously discussed. I think it will be spec bragging rights and thats about it.


----------



## JR (Dec 12, 2011)

wickidwombat said:


> at such high iso i doubt there will be a whole lot of difference between the 2 to be honest, I would expect great things from iso 100,000. I think we might see usability of images hit the ceiling in the 25k range
> but noise tollerance is such a subjective thing as has been previously discussed. I think it will be spec bragging rights and thats about it.



I agree with you on the 25k range. The point for me will not be so much how high each machine goes in terms of ISO (like 51k versus 102k) but how clean they each are at ISO 12,800 and ISO 25,600. Being somewhat limited to a usable ISO 3200 currently with my 5D, hell a clean ISO 12k or 25k seem like heaven! I really hope this new sensor Canon has delivers !


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Dec 12, 2011)

blarygake said:


> Japanese companies have been really complacent in recent years. Canon and Nintendo are the worst offenders, I think.


Are we talking post-Wii or pre-Wii? 'cuz, if you remember, at the time it was the big N doing the unthinkable launching a system based around a "gimmick" and not asking consumers to shell out huge money for a system based on its graphics. Then there's the DS...and now the 3DS...if anybody was complacent in that market, design-wise, it was Sony. In any case, continuity is often a good thing (no Wii for me, though - no GameCube backwards-compatibility, which made little sense from a strategic positioning POV, though I think their new core disallowed it).

And on Nikon's side: "If we just release a camera with a Sony sensor / a sensor 2MP less than Canon, we will be crowned the "High ISO kings!"

To be sure, the D90 came first with DSLR video, but Canon's been out there trying to solidify their core competency by designing and producing their own sensors. This has been, and remains, a shaky part of Nikon's business model (though not as bad as all the MF manufacturers who were apparently reliant on Kodak sensors).


----------



## Cannon Man (Dec 12, 2011)

Doesn't look like competition at all.....


----------



## UberCamera (Dec 12, 2011)

Well if 9 crosstype f8 AF is true. Canon is in for a world of hurt.


----------



## caruser (Dec 12, 2011)

JR said:


> The point for me will not be so much how high each machine goes in terms of ISO (like 51k versus 102k) but how clean they each are at ISO 12,800 and ISO 25,600. Being somewhat limited to a usable ISO 3200 currently with my 5D, hell a clean ISO 12k or 25k seem like heaven! I really hope this new sensor Canon has delivers!



Why? It has been repeated several times, including on the forum here, that when you look through Canon's marketing smoke screen (which compares JPEG noise performance with the smaller-sensor 1D4) we can expect the 1DX sensor and circuitry to have about a 1/2 EV improvement in RAW noise performance over the 5D2.


----------



## whatta (Dec 12, 2011)

JR said:


> clean ISO 12k or 25k seem like heaven!



quite temporary heaven though 
(these things develop quite fast nowadays in photograpy)


----------



## kirillica (Dec 12, 2011)

If these cameras (like 1DX and D4) are designed for Olympics, I wonder which sports they are planning to shoot at 51K ISO and higher?


----------



## whatta (Dec 12, 2011)

> If these cameras (like 1DX and D4) are designed for Olympics, I wonder which sports they are planning to shoot at 51K ISO and higher?



especially with their superfast primes 

but they will appreciate the new AF for sure (except the absence of F8)

Btw I wonder how people did action and wildlife photography before AF..


----------



## Blaze (Dec 12, 2011)

kirillica said:


> If these cameras (like 1DX and D4) are designed for Olympics, I wonder which sports they are planning to shoot at 51K ISO and higher?



I'd imaging they would only use 51K if absolutely necessary. Clean 12,800 ISO would be useful for shooting gymnastics with a zoom lens. Indoors, the lighting often isn't the best and for events like vault a shutter speed of 1/800 sec. is pretty much a bare minimum to freeze the motion adequately. I've definitely had underexposed vault photos at 1/800 sec, f/2.8, ISO 6400 before.


----------



## Stuart (Dec 12, 2011)

alipaulphotography said:


> A direct 1DX competitor.
> So nikon are going for:-
> D4 - Low MP, big FPS, High ISO
> D800 - High MP, low FPS, average ISO.
> ...


And new canon lenses to resolve detail at these higher MP's ?


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Dec 12, 2011)

Darn, if the clean HDMI is true I'll have to jump ship unless if Canon puts it in the 5D Mark III. Please Canon, give us clean HDMI output!


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Dec 12, 2011)

t.linn said:


> The focus points working down to f/8 caught my eye and lead me to believe this is fake. That's one of the few gripes about the 1DX. Seems highly unlikely that Nikon just happens to add 9 of them as Canon eliminates this capability.



Not only that, but Nikon has **never** published their AF specs like that before (f/8 & f/5.6-sensitive AF sensors are only found in Canon spec sheets), in the same way they have never published very detailed white papers like Canon routinely does for every new model they release. This rumor is just Noink fanboi wishful thinking BS. Heck, the D800 hasn't even been announced yet and they are already inventing stuff about the D4.


----------



## NormanBates (Dec 12, 2011)

Mark D5 TEAM II said:


> Not only that, but Nikon has **never** published their AF specs like that before (f/8 & f/5.6-sensitive AF sensors are only found in Canon spec sheets), in the same way they have never published very detailed white papers like Canon routinely does for every new model they release. This rumor is just Noink fanboi wishful thinking BS. Heck, the D800 hasn't even been announced yet and they are already inventing stuff about the D4.


I think you're absolutely right


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Dec 12, 2011)

What most people who invent specs don't realize is if the D4 was already intended to be released in time for London 2012 then it is already pretty much feature-complete by the time Canon announced the 1Dx, that's why they pre-announced it 5 months in advance, they already have a good idea what the other guys would be releasing and they know it would be too late to add features at the last minute just to keep up with the competition. And we're not even talking about the effect of the earthquake, tsunami and flooding on Nikon's manufacturing...

And just to correct the historical record, the D90 was rushed to market only because Canon was talking up video for DSLRs a few years before that, thus tipping their 5D2 hand, and Nikon decided to pip them to get the "first video DSLR" tag, even if the specs were obviously rushed and inferior to what the 5D2 would bring a short time later. So maybe they were first to market on paper, but Canon evidently made theirs first in their dev labs, only it took a bit longer to release.


----------



## obnoxiousmime (Dec 12, 2011)

Edwin Herdman said:


> To be sure, the D90 came first with DSLR video, but Canon's been out there trying to solidify their core competency by designing and producing their own sensors. This has been, and remains, a shaky part of Nikon's business model (though not as bad as all the MF manufacturers who were apparently reliant on Kodak sensors).



I have some Zeiss ZF.2 lenses. Does this mean they will not be optimal on future Nikon bodies with the Sony sensor?


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Dec 12, 2011)

traveller said:


> If this rumour did turn out to be true, it'd make you wonder if Canon and Nikon had signed a cooperation agreement. Apparently, quite a lot of that goes on in Japan anyway...



Hah, it sure is interesting how they all seem to add just the same particular little things each at times. Either behind the scenes they have agreed to various things to some extent or they have lots of corporate spies (corporate espionage is pretty huge, way more than people think). Reminds me when the newsmags sometimes always decided to run the exact same subjects for in depth looks or covers etc. each week even when there were plenty of such stories that really weren't 100% obvious to have to tie in with that week.

With full RAW video out it seems Nikon didn't have to cripple their camera because of their video division squawking because they have no video division (or do they?).
I see they also ADD in f/8 AF and for multiple points.
The reach would be even a bit weaker still than for the 1DX though. Seems surprisingly they didn't at least hit 18MP themselves.


----------



## NormanBates (Dec 12, 2011)

"Uncompressed video out through the HDMI port" doesn't mean RAW
it can mean anything between 4:2:0 8bit uncompressed to 4:4:4 10bit uncompressed (I think no HDMI external recorder goes beyond that)
even that higher standard is not RAW: it needs to have a picture style baked in (but on 4:4:4 10bit it can be so flat that in practice it's the nearly as good)


----------



## Canon-F1 (Dec 12, 2011)

ironie on/

wtf ... ONLY 16 MEGAPIXELS.... 

hey i canÂ´t crop with only 16 MEGAPIXELS.... 


/ironie off


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 12, 2011)

Interesting that no companies are yet licensed to make XQF cards muchless products that use them. They do expect to license card manufacturers starting next year.

Nikon Rumors has not been too accurate as of late with their predictions, datas that were a sure thing have come and gone at least three times.

I would expect that the general info 16mp, etc is about right for a D4, but a XQD Card slot implies a camera that won't be available soon.


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Dec 13, 2011)

obnoxiousmime said:


> Edwin Herdman said:
> 
> 
> > To be sure, the D90 came first with DSLR video, but Canon's been out there trying to solidify their core competency by designing and producing their own sensors. This has been, and remains, a shaky part of Nikon's business model (though not as bad as all the MF manufacturers who were apparently reliant on Kodak sensors).
> ...


Is that an honest question? I don't get it. Your lenses should be good on any compatible body. It's Nikon's business strategy I'm worried about (for their sake).


----------



## DarkKnightNine (Dec 13, 2011)

JR said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > at such high iso i doubt there will be a whole lot of difference between the 2 to be honest, I would expect great things from iso 100,000. I think we might see usability of images hit the ceiling in the 25k range
> ...


I would have to agree. Most of these spec numbers are marketing hype and mean very little in actual usage. My 1D Mark IV can shoot in the 100,000 range but I hate the images that come out of it. I rarely push it past 6400 ISO and those would be extremely rare cases where I absolutely have to come back with an image and flash was prohibited.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Dec 13, 2011)

NormanBates said:


> "Uncompressed video out through the HDMI port" doesn't mean RAW
> it can mean anything between 4:2:0 8bit uncompressed to 4:4:4 10bit uncompressed (I think no HDMI external recorder goes beyond that)
> even that higher standard is not RAW: it needs to have a picture style baked in (but on 4:4:4 10bit it can be so flat that in practice it's the nearly as good)



yes, good to point out, I was way, way too sloppy in my usage, I meant what you wrote and shouldn't have used term RAW


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Dec 13, 2011)

DarkKnightNine said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > wickidwombat said:
> ...



Yeah those numbers are in good part just a game. Sometimes you might glean a little about how things might differ compared to previous models, but even then you can't be sure. Heck Nikon had an ISO6400 camera back in the pre-20D days I think and we know Nikon could barely, if even, handle ISO800 in a usable fashion then and even Canon got rough at ISO1600 and yet they said they had an ISO6400 cam and what one person thinks is a good point another may differ on by a stop or two. Canon used to be a bit more conservative as to claims in the past then but then switched gears, probably to not sound bad on paper in comparison to other marketing blurbs.


----------



## Joe J7771 (Dec 14, 2011)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> DarkKnightNine said:
> 
> 
> > JR said:
> ...



I saw the 1DX at Photoplus, and on the LCD screen, ISO25k images were stunning. I'd say they are on par with ISO400-800 from a 1DS MKII. I'm not one to blow smoke up a company's ass, in fact I feel that Canon has severely dropped the ball on anything made post-1D MKII (with the exception of the 1DS MKIII). I still use 1D MKII and 1DS MKII's, and have yet to feel the need to invest in anything newer, that would take care of both in one (and FF). 
Until now. After fully examining it at Photoplus, the 1DX answers all my qualms with a DSLR about still photos, other than faster flash sync speed. Well done, Canon.


----------



## JR (Dec 14, 2011)

Joe J7771 said:


> I saw the 1DX at Photoplus, and on the LCD screen, ISO25k images were stunning. I'd say they are on par with ISO400-800 from a 1DS MKII. I'm not one to blow smoke up a company's ass, in fact I feel that Canon has severely dropped the ball on anything made post-1D MKII (with the exception of the 1DS MKIII). I still use 1D MKII and 1DS MKII's, and have yet to feel the need to invest in anything newer, that would take care of both in one (and FF).
> Until now. After fully examining it at Photoplus, the 1DX answers all my qualms with a DSLR about still photos, other than faster flash sync speed. Well done, Canon.



Wow! Were you able to take sots with a memory card in by any chance? Ok ok am dreaming now! I so cant wait to see real RAW image from this puppy! Looks promissing indeed...


----------



## Joe J7771 (Dec 14, 2011)

JR said:


> Joe J7771 said:
> 
> 
> > I saw the 1DX at Photoplus, and on the LCD screen, ISO25k images were stunning. I'd say they are on par with ISO400-800 from a 1DS MKII. I'm not one to blow smoke up a company's ass, in fact I feel that Canon has severely dropped the ball on anything made post-1D MKII (with the exception of the 1DS MKIII). I still use 1D MKII and 1DS MKII's, and have yet to feel the need to invest in anything newer, that would take care of both in one (and FF).
> ...



The memory card slot door on all the display 1DX's were unaccessible; I was hoping to shoot a file on my CF card and examine it at home. Going to have to wait until they are released, I guess.


----------



## Orion (Dec 14, 2011)

Joe J7771 said:


> I saw the 1DX at Photoplus, and on the LCD screen, ISO25k images were stunning. I'd say they are on par with ISO400-800 from a 1DS MKII. . . . .



maybe on the LCD screen, but not at full res and out of camera  . That can't translate to ISO 400-800 from a 1Ds mkII. It just soounds TOOOO impossible to get that much clarity and detail from ISO 25k. . .

If true, though . . . . god help us (or just did)!


----------



## Joe J7771 (Dec 16, 2011)

Orion said:


> Joe J7771 said:
> 
> 
> > I saw the 1DX at Photoplus, and on the LCD screen, ISO25k images were stunning. I'd say they are on par with ISO400-800 from a 1DS MKII. . . . .
> ...



Obviously I said from an LCD screen, meaning that is all I'm judging it by. I was doing a brief comparative analysis, based on what a 1DS MKII file looks like on an LCD screen and then opened on a computer monitor. I don't understand how someone could think I'm trying to state definitive findings. But over the years of examining files on LCD screens then opening them on computer monitors, I'd say my assessment is a relatively safe barometer (comparing the 1Dx ISO25K to 1DS MKII ISO800 files at least, and possibly ISO400).
We'll see; and I saw.


----------



## tt (Dec 16, 2011)

Joe J7771 said:


> Obviously I said from an LCD screen, meaning that is all I'm judging it by. I was doing a brief comparative analysis, based on what a 1DS MKII file looks like on an LCD screen and then opened on a computer monitor. I don't understand how someone could think I'm trying to state definitive findings. But over the years of examining files on LCD screens then opening them on computer monitors, I'd say my assessment is a relatively safe barometer (comparing the 1Dx ISO25K to 1DS MKII ISO800 files at least, and possibly ISO400).
> We'll see; and I saw.



Any idea on comparing that to the 5D Mk II roughly? ISO 1600 seems reasonable on 5D (more so in lighter conditions, but that's the deal with any camera). 

Side-point - is this presumably part sensor, part Noise Reduction improvements? Presumably this could also mean better NR in post using Light Room for shots taken from the 1DX?


----------



## JR (Dec 16, 2011)

tt said:


> Any idea on comparing that to the 5D Mk II roughly? ISO 1600 seems reasonable on 5D (more so in lighter conditions, but that's the deal with any camera).
> 
> Side-point - is this presumably part sensor, part Noise Reduction improvements? Presumably this could also mean better NR in post using Light Room for shots taken from the 1DX?



My understanding of the claimed 2 stop ISO improvement of the 1DX over the 1DIV is using a JPEG file (from reading other post on the 1DX) which would suggest indeed this is part sensor and part *in camera  * NR improvements.

No of use have seem actual RAW file but the sense seem to be that using RAW file this improvement will be less then 2 stops. So maybe comparing to your 5D mkII we will get 1 stop improvements (or a little more) but certainly not two. The comments from J7771 (which I hope is true by the way as a future buyer of the 1DX) would mean ISO 25k would be as good as your ISO 1600 on your 5D which seem to big of a gap to be realistic.

I am hoping for ISO 6400 of the 1DX to be at least as clean as 1600 on my 5D mkII...only time will tell us


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 19, 2011)

OOPS, NR has revised their highly accurate D4 specification. 

Instead of ISO 102400, it now reads 12,800 which is three stops less. Expandable to 204,000??? Expand by 4 stops? I'd wonder what a 4 stop underexposed image looks like when pulled up in processing. Not good, I'd expect.


----------



## handsomerob (Dec 19, 2011)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> OOPS, NR has revised their highly accurate D4 specification.
> 
> Instead of ISO 102400, it now reads 12,800 which is three stops less. Expandable to 204,000??? Expand by 4 stops? I'd wonder what a 4 stop underexposed image looks like when pulled up in processing. Not good, I'd expect.



Yeah pretty interesting; 2 stops lower native ISO than 1DX. 

Nikon keeping the native ISO this 'low' could mean that they found a way to come up with very, very clean images @ ISO 12800. 
And 204k sounds just silly to me.

I can't wait to see both cameras released & reviewed!


----------



## JR (Dec 19, 2011)

handsomerob said:


> I can't wait to see both cameras released & reviewed!


+1 

The wait is killing me!


----------



## Isaac (Dec 21, 2011)

Based on the rumored specs of the D4, it's going to be a tight call between the 1Dx and the D4. True, it's going to be very exciting to see both of them reviewed next to each other.


----------

